# Biller And Coder



## NEWSAN123 (Jun 10, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW WHAT MODIFIER CAN BE USED WITH MEDICARE TO DISASSOCIATE OUR DR PROVIDING SERVICES FOR A HOSPICE PATIENT?

MILLY


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 10, 2008)

If you mean that your doctor saw a hospice patient but is not the hospice provider you would use modifier GV.


----------



## Treetoad (Jun 10, 2008)

Try modifier GV.


----------

